# Destin bridge 1-15



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent a couple of hours fishing off the Destin bridge Sun afternoon, hooked three slot redfish, kept the first one 25", released the second 23" and the third released himself. One short sheepy and a couple of trash fish rounded out the day. All on live shrimp.


----------

